# Newbie News



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've just been gifted a Universal PP BoyScout.

I believe that if I had discovered this sling 8 months ago I would have missed out on owning and shooting a lot of fun slingshots.

If your budget is not, and you want the 'universal' ability to shoot any rubber with any style while learning the valuable 'boyscout' skill drills to shoot correctly then I'd get yourself one of these.

Cheers,
Mojave Mo










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like it found a good home .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice - its a very highly underrated frame.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Nice - its a very highly underrated frame.


The Scorpion and the HTS get the spotlight. PP has some extraordinary frames that nobody seems to talk much about.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Top Shot and Ranger are two great frames as well.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> Top Shot and Ranger are two great frames as well.


Exactly ????


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice! The BoyScout is a great frame! IMO it's more comfortable than the HTS and it will also take flipclips or proclips.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice... Mo. Really nice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great frame


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> Looks like it found a good home .


Hey Tree! I watched your video on, nice focus. The Sideshooter and the Uni-Boyscout seem to have the same grip formula. Any chance one feels smaller than the other. As far as PP go in my newbie-ish hands I figured I was a going to love them all because my hand size is the same as BH. A dodgey thumb on my hold hand seems to keep yearning for slingnirvana......the hope is real.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Nice - its a very highly underrated frame.


It seems like a lot of material is hanging outside my hand. However that appears to be a sort of confidence building feature if you've every felt to rush of a handhit.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

